# DX from OP reports



## hanoz420@hotmail.com (Oct 22, 2010)

Hi,

Looking for some feedback:  Is it ok to code an anesthesia service using the diagnosis from the surgeon's operative report? (The surgeon that is performing the procedure)  If anyone can refer me to any links and/or websites that would be helpful, I'd really appreciate it!

Thank you!


----------



## mdimitrov (Oct 22, 2010)

When coding for anesthesia, the postop diagnosis code or the pathology report code would be the most appropriate code to use.


----------



## hanoz420@hotmail.com (Oct 22, 2010)

Thank you for your reply, I really appreciate it!  I totally agree.  I cannot locate any documentation stating that we CANNOT use the operative report.


----------



## mdimitrov (Oct 26, 2010)

Your welcome!


----------

